# Anyone want to help me in the midwest with a standard? :)



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm excited for you and your family! I don't personally have litter information for you, but just wanted to say "Welcome."


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

2 parti breeders I follow and love are Spirt poodles and vintage parti poodles in the twin cities area and then Crystal Creek in ProphetsTown, IL. I think both have black and silver and I think Spirit/vintage has blue.

ETA: I dont watch litter plans, but I had to go peek on Facebook. Spirit has a pregnant silver parti. I'm not sure if they have a waiting list or not. Crystal Creek has a dog expected to come into heat soon and will expect black, blue and cream.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Crystal Creek's Athena litter will be due in November, with pups going home at 10 weeks. Athena's daughter is expected to be bred in the new year. They do a great job of matching pups to families, besides all of the health and genetic testing, along with proving the parents in the show ring.

Also in Prophetstown is Winters Wind (Winters Wind Standard Poodles & Poms), with solids and partis. Again, all of the testing is complete, and parents are titled in both conformation and performance.

There are midwest breeders (Apparition in St Louis, Natalies in Indiana) who may not have pups available at the time that you are looking at, but will share their knowledge of other breeders with litter plans.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My girl Lily's sire is a Safari Ch (Watson). they are in Illinois. It looks like they have paws on the ground with an all black litter whelped in July. Safari Standard Poodles Home Page


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Natalies poodles are who I got my boy Luke from, and she is in southern IL. Very nice dogs, health tested, and Natalie has been doing this for a long time and is very knowledgable. Very passionate about her dogs, and she has some really nice ones. 
Natalie's Poodles


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome to PF and congrats on your new home! Hope to see pics of your future Spoo! You got lots of leads from people here! Good luck!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome! I would follow up on any names of the breeders you get on PF. Best wishes on your puppy quest and on finishing the last touches to the new house!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PS, where in Indiana are you? BF and I go to the Indy 500 every year. I love your part of the country. We tool around in Avon, Plainfield, Speedway (of course) every year when we are there. We usually try to make it for qualifying, but we are always there for carb day..


----------



## dmalbone (Dec 21, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> PS, where in Indiana are you? BF and I go to the Indy 500 every year. I love your part of the country. We tool around in Avon, Plainfield, Speedway (of course) every year when we are there. We usually try to make it for qualifying, but we are always there for carb day..


We're in Avon!  I do like the area. Plenty to do, but nice and quiet still.


----------



## dmalbone (Dec 21, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> Welcome! I would follow up on any names of the breeders you get on PF. Best wishes on your puppy quest and on finishing the last touches to the new house!


Thanks so much! I have a list going with all of my recs and info and am working my way down. I have a feeling my downfall will be hating to make phone calls :afraid: lol!!! I've noticed not everyone likes to email/FB about their pups.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

dmalbone said:


> Thanks so much! I have a list going with all of my recs and info and am working my way down. I have a feeling my downfall will be hating to make phone calls :afraid: lol!!! I've noticed not everyone likes to email/FB about their pups.


You'll get a much better feel by calling. Don't be shy--most breeders are VERY easy to talk with and love talking about their dogs


----------



## dmalbone (Dec 21, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> You'll get a much better feel by calling. Don't be shy--most breeders are VERY easy to talk with and love talking about their dogs


Oh I know. It's a social anxiety thing.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I called and usually had to leave a message. You could compose a script or a checklist so you don't forget your main questions. Breeders love to talk about their dogs when it's convenient for them. Most are busy people, so you may have to play phone tag. If they didn't eventually respond to my serious inquiry for one of their puppies, they were off my list. Their loss.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Standard puppy midwest*

My neighbor is looking for a standard puppy in the Midwest area (Chicago) or surrounding. Has been to a couple places (breeders) with bad results. Supposed to look at a Safari girl this week. Anyone have any recommendations? Solid black, blue, cream or white.

Sunny says hi!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Which breeder is Natalie in Illinois?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I see, Natalie's Poodles. Thanks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

liljaker said:


> My neighbor is looking for a standard puppy in the Midwest area (Chicago) or surrounding. Has been to a couple places (breeders) with bad results. Supposed to look at a Safari girl this week. Anyone have any recommendations? Solid black, blue, cream or white.
> 
> Sunny says hi!!


Safari is where I got my foundation from. Very nice pups and an experienced, responsible breeder.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

That's what I told her - I remembered yours!! They have a cream girl that will be available soon - I think she is going to see her.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

liljaker said:


> I see, Natalie's Poodles. Thanks!


Natalie is also a very responsible breeder with beautiful dogs and great temperaments!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Jacknic, isn't that far, outside of Flint, Michigan. If all goes right, she will have solid colored pups available in early Spring. The pups will be black, brown, blue or cream. Both parents have conformation championships and rally titles, too. Her Facebook page is more active than her web.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

My boy Luke is from Natalie's poodles, and he is a fantastic dog!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Safari is where I got my foundation from. Very nice pups and an experienced, responsible breeder.


Lily's sire is a Safari Champion, Watson.

OP I am glad you have found a breeder who is a good match for you. Also we like the Avon area. We often head out that way for dinner. We really like City Barbeque.


----------



## LoveVera (Oct 27, 2017)

I see that Jacknic's dogs have UKC titles (versus AKC) for conformation. Is a UKC title inferior to an AKC title? I've been told that UKC is a much easier title to achieve.


----------



## dmalbone (Dec 21, 2015)

LoveVera said:


> I see that Jacknic's dogs have UKC titles (versus AKC) for conformation. Is a UKC title inferior to an AKC title? I've been told that UKC is a much easier title to achieve.


doesnt jacknic have all partis? If so, partis can't be shown AKC conformation


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

LoveVera said:


> I see that Jacknic's dogs have UKC titles (versus AKC) for conformation. Is a UKC title inferior to an AKC title? I've been told that UKC is a much easier title to achieve.


Kathy has put AKC CH on most of her solid dogs and bitches. Her partis can only be shown in UKC.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LoveVera said:


> I see that Jacknic's dogs have UKC titles (versus AKC) for conformation. Is a UKC title inferior to an AKC title? I've been told that UKC is a much easier title to achieve.


I also know Kathy personally and she is another great breeder. She shows her solid colored poodles to their AKC championship and her parti colored poodles in UKC, as they are not allowed to show in AKC. Kathy is one of only a small number of parti colored breeders who are truly breeding for the betterment of the breed.


----------

